# BIG improvement emotionally, eating Lamictal+anafranil.



## Foggyhead (Jul 11, 2018)

I been having DP/DR/brain fog for 7 years, it started after a panic attack. When i had gave birth to my child 4 years ago, the fog lifted (im sure it was, and is a proof that DP is created by wrong amounts of hormones/neurotransmitters) and i got my emotions back. After some months the DP came back, 24/7 that is. Anyway, now ive been eating lamictal for 3 months, and anafranil for 3 weeks. For the last 3 days i cant even describe what happening.. my empathy is back!!! I feel warm fuzzy feelings for my family members (so strong i just want to hug them), get sad when i read a sad thing in the newspaper. This is so overwhelming i cant even believe its happening. I know that a bad phase can come again, but at least now i have hope. And this comes from a person how for the last 6 months almost been suicidal! Just wanted to give some hope to some people!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations! Very happy you have found relief.

I myself was actually going to restart taking my modafinil today. It gave me bad nausea and insomnia (already an issue) but decided to start smaller and build it up... Dr Sierra gave lamictal and modafinil to his patients with some success. Modafinil is a slight dopamine reuptake inhibitor and also works on orexin which is involved with the sleep cycle. Fingers crossed for me too!


----------



## mar (May 26, 2017)

That's amazing! Congrats! What dose Lamictal are you taking?


----------



## Foggyhead (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanky all ???? Mar: im eating 250 mg of lamictal, i take it in the evening!


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Foggyhead said:


> I been having DP/DR/brain fog for 7 years, it started after a panic attack. When i had gave birth to my child 4 years ago, the fog lifted (im sure it was, and is a proof that DP is created by wrong amounts of hormones/neurotransmitters) and i got my emotions back. After some months the DP came back, 24/7 that is. Anyway, now ive been eating lamictal for 3 months, and anafranil for 3 weeks. For the last 3 days i cant even describe what happening.. my empathy is back!!! I feel warm fuzzy feelings for my family members (so strong i just want to hug them), get sad when i read a sad thing in the newspaper. This is so overwhelming i cant even believe its happening. I know that a bad phase can come again, but at least now i have hope. And this comes from a person how for the last 6 months almost been suicidal! Just wanted to give some hope to some people!


Lamictal helps in my case, only at 200-400mg (tho not much if in combo with an ssri/snri). I haven't tried Anafranil because none of the pdocs I visited agreed to giving me this drug, as it has many side effects. Are you experiencing any? What dose are you on? were there any improvements with Lamictal by itself or only when you started anafranil?

Also, do you enjoy things and feel motivated while on these meds? I'm sick n tired of feeling like nothing matters.


----------

